# DEAD OF WINTER: THE RIFT BOOK II ebook is now available.



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Hello all. My name is Robert J. Duperre, and I am new to both Kindle and the Kindle boards. I wanted to create this thread here in the Bazaar to promote my series of apocalyptic fiction called The Rift. The first book, The Fall, was released in March and has recently been added as a Kindle book for $2.99.

Here's a blurb about the first book:

An ancient evil, trapped in the ruins of a lost Mayan temple for centuries, has been unleashed. It takes the form of a deadly virus, one that causes violent insanity in the living and the recently departed to rise and walk. It spreads around the globe, throwing the world into chaos and war.

As it progresses, those in the States who find themselves far away from the epicenter watch it unfold with unbelieving eyes. From Washington D.C. to Dover, New Hampshire, regular people are hurled into an existence outside their control, left to deal with catastrophic situations that they find themselves unprepared to handle. Life becomes a nightmare, and that nightmare is spreading.

First time author Robert J. Duperre presents this scenario with The Fall: The Rift Book I, the first of a four-part series. In this book, he throws his characters into a gambit; when the alternatives are life or death, self-preservation or the protection of others, what path will they choose? Is there a darkness that resides in everyone, from every walk of life, that is screaming for release? When society falls apart and we are left to our own devices, will we make the right decisions, or let the tide take us where it may? There is horror, there is death, there are the walking dead, and all around are choices.

The novel is fully illustrated by Jesse David Young, whose drawings capture the intense feel of the events happening within. There are twenty illustrations in all, as well as the cover art he provided. These add to the reading experience and help to throw you, the reader, head-first into the world they have created.

The Fall: The Rift Book I is now available in graphic novel format for $16.99 at Amazon.com. Also, now the book is also available for the Amazon Kindle (minus illustrations) for the low price of $2.99.










http://www.amazon.com/Fall-Rift-Book-Robert-Duperre/dp/1450579973/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1274248757&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/The-Fall-Rift-ebook/dp/B003OQUNEA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1275432237&sr=8-2

Of course, being that Kindle does not support the full-page illustrations that appear in the graphic novel, they have been removed from that version. However, if anyone knows of a way that they could possibly be included in the future, please let me know and I will do everything I can to have them inserted.

The second book has a tentative release date of December 1st, 2010.

Thank you to anyone who wishes to investigate this work, as I will be thoroughly investigating those of others on these boards. And to the mods, this thread has been bookmarked, and I will only post here.

Sincerely,

Robert J. Duperre


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Robert, and congratulations on your book!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Don't forget to bookmark this thread so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

I forgot to add this:

For anyone who would like to read a sample of this book, please click the following link:

http://www.scribd.com/doc/30728379/The-Fall-The-Rift-Book-I-exclusive-preview


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

In the EXCITING NEWS department, I have finally figured out how to add the illustrations to the Kindle version of The Fall.  There are 19 of them in all, as well as the cover image.


----------



## bvlarson (May 16, 2010)

Man, that is a cool cover. I clicked just for that!
-bvl


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks, BV.  The artist is an old friend of mine, he's fantastic at what he does, and he agreed to do all the illustrations for all four books for a percentage of the sales, so I lucked out big time.

Just to say, wait a day or so before you download a sample, if that's something you were thinking of doing.  It might take that long for the files to update.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

I just finished this not too long ago. It's definitely worth checking out!


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Okay, this will be my last post until I have some new info. I simply figured that since the pictures are now included, it'd be nice to display one.

This is an example of the illustrations you'll find inside when you purchase the book. This is from Chapter 9:










_--- excellent graphic! I shrunk it a bit so it doesn't cause anyone a heart attack. _


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Here is the new trailer for the first book. I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I love the trailer, Rob.  The illustrations have a strong Goya feel.  I'm adding this book to my TBR list; it seems very compelling.


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Author Steven Pirie (Digging Up Donald) posted a review of The Fall on his blog today. It's a fantastic review, though if you don't like spoilers, stay away. There's a bunch of them.

http://stevenpirie.blogspot.com/2010/08/fall-by-robert-duperre.html

Snippit:



> There's powerful writing here. Duperre doesn't shun away from the hack-and-slash when it's needed, but The Fall is much more than a horror flick. His characters are torn inside as well, and such internal angst adds depth and realism where some horror novels seem to rely upon shock alone.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

robertduperre said:


> Author Steven Pirie (Digging Up Donald) posted a review of The Fall on his blog today. It's a fantastic review, though if you don't like spoilers, stay away. There's a bunch of them.
> 
> http://stevenpirie.blogspot.com/2010/08/fall-by-robert-duperre.html
> 
> Snippit:


That's a great review! In addition to the recent fan club, you seem to be racking up a lot of them!


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Yeah, Jason, I do seem to be.  If only it would all start translating into sales...

(patience, Rob, patience...)


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

How do you like that, two in two days! I have another review here from Hellnotes, a very popular site dedicated to everything horror.

http://hellnotes.com/the-fall-book-review


----------



## tjayz (Nov 29, 2009)

Got the sample, read it, loved it - couldn't stop there so bought the book to read immediately


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Another new review - this one from the fabulous writer Mercedes M. Yardley.

http://abrokenlaptop.com/2010/09/14/book-review-robert-duperres-the-fall/


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Readers Favorites reviewed The Fall, and let's just say what they had to say was fantastic...

http://readersfavorite.com/cat-71.htm?review=3575


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Are the illustrations color or B&W? If color then I'll buy for the iPad. If B&W how do they look on the kindle screen? Can we see a pic? 

Story sounds great though. Look forward to checking it out.


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

monkeyluis said:


> Are the illustrations color or B&W? If color then I'll buy for the iPad. If B&W how do they look on the kindle screen? Can we see a pic?
> 
> Story sounds great though. Look forward to checking it out.


The illustrations are black-and-white and almost full-page on the kindle screen. There is a sample illustration in the sixth or seventh post of this thread, and if you would like to see how they actually look on your kindle, there is one - maybe two, I can't remember - included when you download a sample.

Thanks for your interest!


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Story sounded good anyway so I went ahead & bought it. Thanks for the response!!


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

A nice review has been given by Julie D (Bards&Sages).

http://www.gather.com/viewArticle.action?articleId=281474978758323

In other news, the second book, _Dead of Winter_, should be ready for release in two weeks...or at least by the end of the month. Be sure to check back here, or at http://theriftonline.com for more information.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

robertduperre said:


> A nice review has been given by Julie D (Bards&Sages).
> 
> http://www.gather.com/viewArticle.action?articleId=281474978758323
> 
> In other news, the second book, _Dead of Winter_, should be ready for release in two weeks...or at least by the end of the month. Be sure to check back here, or at http://theriftonline.com for more information.


That's definitely a great review. Looks like they're piling up. How did the webcast audio thing go?


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

It went really well.  I had a hard time at first, going long stretches without speaking, because being the first time I'd ever done it, I was unsure how to proceed.  It got better toward the end.  If only it'd been an hour longer, I would've completely rocked it, baby!  And being on there with Lynn, RJ, and Zoe was pretty cool.  They're swanky chicas, I tell you.


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Just to let everyone know, Book 2, _Dead of Winter_ is (somewhat) on schedule. We're putting the finishing touches on the ebook this Sunday, the 19th of December, so it should be available by Tuesday or Wednesday. As for the print version...that may have to wait 'till after the holidays.

As Yoda would say..."Exciting time this is."


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

For a short time on the Kindle only, the second book in The Rift, titled _Dead of Winter_, is available. The print version will be coming out in the next couple weeks.

Grab a copy today! As a teaser, here's the cover (illustrated by Jesse David Young) for everyone to admire:


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Anyone want to read a gritty tale of zombies and the supernatural that attempts to explore the contradictions that makes us human? Then _The Fall_ and _Dead of Winter_, the first two books of my series, _The Rift_, are for you!

How's THAT for shameless self-promotion?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

I just finished this up and hoo-boy, Rob, some of that stuff is OUT THERE. I can't say too much about the creatures because this is a family forum, but that dog-thing, and the guy with the spider legs. Where did the ideas for those come from


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

All in a night's work, brother.  As in, I'm prone to vivid nightmares.  The only way to get rid of them is to put them on paper...

Thanks for the read, Jason!


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Good news!

The reformatted paperback version of The Fall is now live, at the bargain-basement price of $11.99!

http://www.amazon.com/Fall-Rift-Book-I/dp/1450579973/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1289263268&sr=8-2

In other news, the paperback of Dead of Winter should be available come the weekend. And it'll only be a dollar more, at $12.99. It's a gorgeous book...I'm very proud of it.

Peace!


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

EJ Steven's FROM THE SHADOWS paranormal blog reviewed The Fall yesterday...and let me tell you, it's a darned good review.

http://www.fromtheshadows.info/2011/01/book-review-fall.html


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

For some reason, Barnes and Noble has discounted the paperback of _Dead of Winter_. It is only $9.35!

So if you want a good, violent, and introspective read, complete with fantastic illustrations, and you want it in a traditional format, make sure you click the link below!

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Dead-of-Winter/Robert-Duperre/e/9781456423476/?itm=4&USRI=robert+duperre

(Of course, you can also click on the images in my signature, as well!)


----------



## E.J. Stevens (Feb 8, 2011)

Just received Dead Of Winter (The Rift Book II) and it is gorgeous! The Fall: An Undead Apocalypse (The Rift Book I) was a fabulous read and I can't wait to begin reading the second book in this epic horror series.


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Very exciting news!  I have a review coming from Bewitched Bookworms, a very popular book blog run by 5 spectacular ladies.  Holding my breath now!


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

FANTASTIC review of The Fall over at Bewitched Bookworms!

http://www.bewitchedbookworms.com/2011/03/review-and-give-away-fall-by-robert.html

Here's a snippet of some awesomesauce:



> What a novel! With a cast of characters that shows humanity at it's best and worst, I was immediately drawn in by how real these people felt to me, because that's how they're portrayed, warts and all. I love how even the hero, who we learn may have some greater, supernatural significance (stress on the "may" since this is only book one out of four), is filled with doubts about himself and others. There's no, "Oh, I'm the chosen one and I will save the world" moments in this book. Just a bunch of real people stuck in an INSANE world trying to figure out what comes next.


SO happy right now...


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2011)

That really is an awesome review. Congrats!


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

_Dead of Winter_ recently received a nice five-star review from Reader's Favorite.

http://readersfavorite.com/cat-71.htm?review=3983


----------

